# Bigger chick brooder



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

We have a new chick brooder it is a trailer that used to get pulled by our tractor


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

::


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Good thinking, making use of things you have available!a


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey whatever works! My chicks are in an old metal dog crate for now. It works, why not use it!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool nice thinking! Chicks are soo cutie!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I built a 4' x 4' x 2' tall plywood brooder that I had divided in half at first. Now at 3 weeks old I took the divider out. I am so glad I didn't build it smaller. We ended up with 19 chicks. My fault, I went back 3 times and got a few more each time. Its hard to stop getting more cute fluffy babies.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a mansion brooder lol.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

KeyMan said:


> I built a 4' x 4' x 2' tall plywood brooder that I had divided in half at first. Now at 3 weeks old I took the divider out. I am so glad I didn't build it smaller. We ended up with 19 chicks. My fault, I went back 3 times and got a few more each time. Its hard to stop getting more cute fluffy babies.





robopetz said:


> It's a mansion brooder lol.


Oh yeah! .........


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

*Chicken math and brooders*




KeyMan said:


> I built a 4' x 4' x 2' tall plywood brooder that I had divided in half at first. Now at 3 weeks old I took the divider out. I am so glad I didn't build it smaller. We ended up with 19 chicks. My fault, I went back 3 times and got a few more each time. Its hard to stop getting more cute fluffy babies.


Love that chicken math. I am envious of your brooder. I just have a few chicks- 12 in two brooders due to different breeders. There are 8 in my Mama cave brooder. It is a clothing box from a moving company. Works great. I just have to put something over the top - hardwire cloth - to keep them in after they turn 3 weeks old. For heat, I use a heating pad over a hardwire frame and covered with a pillowcase, bungied on and covered with a towel for cleanliness (those chicks can poop). the chicks can go under or on top to get warm. I leave the back and front open enough so they don't get stuck or mashed. I like that better than the light, but have used both.


----------

